# Verkaufe 600W PC-Netzteil



## Thomasxd1 (2. Juli 2012)

LC Power LC600H-12

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Mitgeliefert werden 4 Befestigungsschrauben und ein Stromkabel.
Anschlüsse: siehe Bild.
Das Bild wurde von mir geschossen und bearbeitet. (Also nur die rote Schrift und die Kreise)

Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------

